# I just had a heart attack! (not literally)



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I've had the same big piece of driftwood in Tango's tank since forever. It has holes all over it but I had no idea how deep they were or that they were connected. 

I was sitting here at my computer and I saw Tango totally disappear into one hole on the side of it that's about the size of a ping pong ball. Just his tail tip was hanging out. I had a heart attack. I thought he was stuck. I jumped up to look and there's another hole in the front about the size of a nickle or maybe a quarter. I could see his head in it and he saw me and swam OUT that hole, looking all proud of himself. Darn daredevil. My hands were shaking and I swear he was grinning.

All this time I've been wondering how he keeps tearing his tail. I think I just figured it out.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

hahahah!! What a little stinker! Mine like to scare me like that too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bad fishy!! lol


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Too funny. Glad you're still here to chat with us :tongue:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a "heart attack" experience yesterday, myself, when I accidently knocked over Fernansdo's cup, with him in it, on the floor. Talk about scary!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I know, right? That's waaaaay scarier! 

About an hour after I posted this he was laying sideways across the hole with his tail all draped on the wood and I'm telling you guys, he was looking RIGHT at me. Like..."Am I gonna do it? Do you see me? I'm near the hole again! Think I'm gonna rip my tail again? Watch me now!"


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Smart aleck fish!! lol


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

lol adventurous little guy!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He sounds like a character! I've dropped the little TANK with the fish in it before, when they were all in 1 gallons! THAT was scary!


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

O_O scary! ive had one of my boys jump right out of his "holding cup" when i was doing a water change....i freaked out! that was over a year ago so hes fine  thankfully it was on the counter top next to me!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, the jumping out is terrifying, as well as dropping a fish. I'm glad none of mine have taken a leap yet. I think I'd freak. Lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This was the first time in the 5 years I've been keeping bettas that I ever knocked one on the floor.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Mine liked to scare me by going into a bushy plant and sitting there. The first time he did it I was like, "Is he stuck? What do I do?" Then he wiggled out. Now I call it "playing Stuck."


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol XD Silly fishy... mine scare me a lot as well XD
I has Spiri on the count next to me while I was doing water changes. He was in his cup, and I was cleaning out his tank. When I had my back turned, He jumped out of his cup and into the tank I was cleaning o.o Fortunately I was rinsing it with declorinated water. It scared me though o.o


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aqua is black so is his rocks. So when I checked on him I could't find him! I was going to scream but then he swam out from his hiding place and laughed at me! 
Evil Aqua! Just like his owner (my bro).


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They do laugh at you, I swear and I'm convinced they like to spook you. Whiskey's into scaring me now. He puts himself into weird contorted positions or drapes himself upside down or sideways and as soon as I come to check on him he swims out like he's fine. Weirdos!


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

little stinker! 
no more treats for you!!;-)


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

:shock:Buddy scared me by laying at the bottom of the tank not moving!I ran over to the the tank and he got up and did a little dance with a silly grin on his face.I was so mad at him!

Bettas have to much personality!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

My betta will swim by the front of the tank, but when I come over, he swims away. He is scared of fingers, the camera, pictures of other fish that are not betta fish- and whenever he freaks, I feel so bad! But he is very curious,too. So he is shy and curious.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora floats and acts dead then I flick the tank and he pops! I say You can't trick me!


----------



## AquaWarrior (Jul 13, 2010)

sooooooooo scary i would have freaked too


----------



## AquaWarrior (Jul 13, 2010)

lets petition against betta fighting and betting, who could do that to such beatutiful creatures


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

That would be scary xD Riley loves scareing me...>.> He will rest on the bottom and I will freak thinking he's dead then he just swims up and smiles at me xD Alex so far hasn't scared me :]


----------



## AquaWarrior (Jul 13, 2010)

lol


----------

